# Tambour for Roll top desk



## Priceless (Aug 24, 2009)

I am attempting to build a roll top desk and have come to the tambour top. I'm not sure what exactly I want to do so am asking everyone for their feedback on the following questions. Thank you in advance.

1. Canvass or wire for the tambour
2. Use router bits designed for this operation or use a chamfering bit
3. If canvass what kind?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Eric


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

One option is to buy it. Here's an example, look around and you will find many more.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=4968&filter=tambour


----------



## Cranc (Oct 8, 2009)

Another option is to forgo the canvas completely:

Tambour Router bit set

While not traditional, a darn nifty idea and huge time saver. Not sure where I saw this, probably that darn Norm Abram or one of the monthly wood mags. One of the November/December wood mags, now that I think of it.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Please *Dave* keep on going with all the detail you want. I'd like to know how the experts do it.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Years ago I rebuilt several roll top desks, and had to make new roll tops. I used canvas and it worked well. I'm not sure if the type matters too much, except it should be flexible and not too stiff. I used contact cement to glue the slats on the canvas.

That said, if I were going to do it now, I would get the router bits that interlock the slats. I believe that would hold up better long term and have a better look. Just my opinion.

Good luck, I'm anxious to hear how you chose and how it turns out.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Dave that was very interesting an informative a well tuned production.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you *Dave*, that was very interesting.

It's always good to compare your own methods and ideas with those of the pros.

Funny thing, when designing in SketchUp, one of my priorities is always trying to integrate the desired look with the ease of fabrication once in the shop. When you think things thoroughly at the design stage you discover that you can easily achieve the very same look in many different ways. And not all are as easy to make as the rest.


----------



## sis (Nov 18, 2008)

Has anyone had trouble with the tambour. I bought the router bit set, but it doesnt seem to roll right.
thanks, sis


----------



## handi (Mar 31, 2006)

Eric,

I shot the demo video for Rockler's tambour bit set.

It worked well, uses the cable system. Also has the roll top desk look. If you were doing a Seymour Bros. dresser then the tapered tamboura would be more authentic.

Ralph


----------

